
1PB data loss fears as Australian Tax Office suffers HP storage crash - jpatokal
http://www.afr.com/technology/enterprise-it/mass-data-loss-fears-as-ato-suffers-hewlett-packard-enterprise-equipment-crash-20161213-gtac9r
======
dom0
"Okay folks, time to put all those backup tapes in a station wagon and drive
'em here, it's restore time!" \-- "Sir... we don't have tapes anymore... we
had a private cloud..."

~~~
devoply
tax office. i am sure lots of Aussies are broken up over this.

~~~
falcolas
If the government shuts down due to the lack of funding, they will likely get
broken up.

~~~
cwisecarver
This is how Mad Max starts.

------
Tepix
1PB of data is hopefully hard to lose, there must be a way to recover a
significant portion of it.

Either way, it's a disaster for HPE's reputation.

~~~
spiderfarmer
Purging 1PB of data would take an awful lot of time.

~~~
taspeotis
You can lose unlimited amounts of data almost instantaneously though: if it's
encrypted with a key, just purge the key.

~~~
technion
Or you could encrypt it to tape and get bitten by an HPE firmware bug:

[http://h20564.www2.hpe.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr...](http://h20564.www2.hpe.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c01787465&sp4ts.oid=3936307)

